# How to Reset a tablet with no name" please i need help"!



## Flexxijay (Feb 27, 2017)

My 11 yrs old daughter lost/forgot the passcode/pin of her unname tablet


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Each brand is a bit different. You will need to factory reset the tablet to be able to use it again.

Here is one method that works on quite a few tablets:

Make sure tablet is powered off.
Hold down Volume + button and Power button at same time.
When screen comes on let go of Power button.
When the large Android shows on screen let go of Volume + button.
Use Volume - button to scroll to Wipe Data/ Factory Reset.


----------

